# Andernach Miesenheim, gefährliche Falle



## Kwietsch (29. Juni 2020)

Ner Bekannten (siehe Bericht) passiert...Genussradlerrin auf nem unspektakulären Feldweg entlang der Nette.

Augen auf, es gibt zu viele Vollpfosten auf der Welt.


----------



## f_t_l (8. Juli 2020)

Da fahre ich auch manchmal lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (8. Juli 2020)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Da fahre ich auch manchmal lang



Wir auch, gerne auch mit Tochter auf dem Bike, oder, wenn wir mit Ihr an den Nette Wasserfall möchten, mal zu Fuß mit FlipFlops im Sommer!

Möge der Erbauer der Falle mal selbst irgendwo in nen rostigen Nagel treten! Da ich das aus jüngster Vergangenheit selbst kenne...meistens kommt man mit Antibiotikum durch!


----------

